# How much for a overhaul?



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

I have a old farmall cub 50's model tractor that is all delapidated and would like to fix it back up someday. Since I don't have the money to do it all at once, I'm just gonna do a little bit at a time. 

Thought I would start by getting someone to overhaul the engine for me. It is completely locked up and have no ideal what caused it. It use to run and we used it for gardening when I was growing up. When dad died I recieved most of his tools and equipment including the tractor. When I hauled it down here I realized the engine is all locked up and it want turn at all using the hand crank. Stuck bad. 

Any ideals if it would be fixable and about how much you think it would cost to have it rebuilt?


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

Oldcountryboy said:


> I have a old farmall cub 50's model tractor that is all delapidated and would like to fix it back up someday. Since I don't have the money to do it all at once, I'm just gonna do a little bit at a time.
> 
> Thought I would start by getting someone to overhaul the engine for me. It is completely locked up and have no ideal what caused it. It use to run and we used it for gardening when I was growing up. When dad died I recieved most of his tools and equipment including the tractor. When I hauled it down here I realized the engine is all locked up and it want turn at all using the hand crank. Stuck bad.
> 
> Any ideals if it would be fixable and about how much you think it would cost to have it rebuilt?


The average to fix most anything is the parts and $60 per hour. If you are going to rebuild it you may want to try to do it yourself and lern how it is done. Rebuilding an engine is not that hard and if you do the work it will only cost you for the parts. If you want to have it done then the cost would be about $1000 to $2000 depending on what they used to free it up and wheither they used new parts or rebuilt.


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

I'll agree with Old Vet....if you have the time, do it yourself. It will make that tractor mean even more to you if you brought it back from the dead yourself.


----------



## scott (May 11, 2002)

we did my dad's 2n engine last fall ... ended up with a little over $1100 in the engine ... 400 parts and 600 in machine work.... another 1000 i threw at the hydraulic system ...clean up and paint was almost free ... 

but it was the only time i'll have to do it .... and it was way cheaper than a new tractor


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

I've thought about doing it myself also. Just not sure about my ability to do a overhaul. Been a long time since I done any cylinder honing, replacing rings, seating valves, etc., and I was doing it under supervision then. Have never done one since. That was 30 years ago.


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

Oldcountryboy said:


> I've thought about doing it myself also. Just not sure about my ability to do a overhaul. Been a long time since I done any cylinder honing, replacing rings, seating valves, etc., and I was doing it under supervision then. Have never done one since. That was 30 years ago.


If that is all you need then you have nothing to worry about. The only thing that most people have trouble with is timing. The other things can be learned by doing it. If you have questions ask and someone will give you the corect answers.


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

Most old tractor engines that are "stuck" can be freed up. Start by removing the spark plugs. Then fill an old fashioned steel oil dispensing gun with automatic transmission fluid. Squirt liberal doses down each spark plug hole every 7 days. Using either the crank or a socket and breaker bar on the nut holding pulley to flywheel, apply moderate force and start tapping a hammer to produce jarring action which helps break the bonds of rust.
I assume the Cub was a 4cyl gasoline engine. The major overhaul kits for these are not horribly expensive.
The other option would be to find a second old Cub tractor with a functional engine but fraught with other defects, and make one tractor out of two.


----------



## stranger (Feb 24, 2008)

or you could trade your eng in on a rebuilt eng with a warrentee and play with the cub for many years.
by the time you have a valve job done, the crank inspected and turned if neccessary, the wrist pins fitted, the rods cked,the cylinders honed, new seals and gaskets, you're going to have more in it than a rebuilt eng. i don't think the cub had sleeves so the cylinder could be pitted pretty bad. also a good idea to have the radiator boiled out, a pluged rad could cause it to overheat and cook a new eng.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

I have to agree with Stranger. I have rebuilt many engines myself. I have the ability and the special tools and I enjoy it. But it has always cost me more than I could buy rebuilt. Costs me so much more to have a machine shop turn the crank, bore the cylinders, grind valves, instal cam bearings, replace soft plugs, etc. If I had a rebuilding shop, paying an employee to do the machining would cost a lot less, plus I could get a better deal on rings, pistons, bearings, timing gears, gaskets, rod bolts, valve springs, oil pumps, etc. because I'd buy in quanity instead of the local NAPA stores.
But you may just want to free up the engine and run it as is for awhile.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Can you buy rebuilt engines for something that old? Cause if I could that might be the better deal then to have to buy all the tools necessary to rebuild it myself. Engine mechanicing is one thing I've never gotten into much. I repair simple stuff on the outside of my vehicle engine to save me money, but I usually trade them off when it comes to something on the inside of the engine. So I'm not sure how soon I would be reusing any tools I buy for any more rebuilding projects.


----------



## stranger (Feb 24, 2008)

Oldcountryboy said:


> Can you buy rebuilt engines for something that old? Cause if I could that might be the better deal then to have to buy all the tools necessary to rebuild it myself. Engine mechanicing is one thing I've never gotten into much. I repair simple stuff on the outside of my vehicle engine to save me money, but I usually trade them off when it comes to something on the inside of the engine. So I'm not sure how soon I would be reusing any tools I buy for any more rebuilding projects.


 call NAPA and also call your local IH dealer, also do a search on the net.


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

stranger said:


> call NAPA and also call your local IH dealer, also do a search on the net.



You need to call Case IH to get parts. Napa or Bumper to Bumper or other auto parts store can also get them.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

As promised, here is what the official IH preventive maintenance manual says for engines that have been in storage:

Remove plugs and pour a mix of half gas and half light lubricating oil into each cylinder. One ounce per cylinder is enough.

Remove valve housing cover, and slush the valve operating system with the same mixture.

Crank engine rapidly until excess oil has been blown out of plug holes. This operation will loosen any tight piston rings and wash old, gummy oil from valves and pistons.

Drain crankcase and flush out with kerosene or flushing oil and refill with specified lubricating oil.

Change oil filter.

Remove the crankcase breather pipe plug and exhaust pipe plug.

Install spark plugs

Fill the water cooling system

Fill the fuel tanks

The list goes on, but this should give you a start, pun intended.

There is a note in the trouble shooting section that reads "Internal seizure.....See your International Harvestor Dealer", LOL.

I know the above doesn't address the stuck piston problems.

I think the tractor is worth saving.

I would like to know what the other guys think about busting the pistons loose by jacking the tractor up, as a LAST CASE, all ELSE HAS FAILED situation.

RH...get out there today with that muffler problem.

Hope this helps.

Clove


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

RH-
I now have a copy of the IH Cub engine rebuild manual.

It is the IH Blue Ribbon Service manual that was given to dealer shop mechanics.

Covers everything about internal rebuilding, with pictures and detailed descriptions.

Pistons, timing, valves, rods, rings...you name it, it is in there, and how to do it, step by step.

I think you could easily rebuild your Dad's tractor with this manual and some work on your part.

If you are going to rebuild the engine, I think this manual would be the best money you could spend.

Clove


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

You need to get the engine unstuck prior to doing anything else. Was the tractor stored under roof or outside? Was there a muffler on the exhaust manifold? What does the oil look like in the crankcase? Have you had the valve cover off? Was there rust in the inside top portion of the valve cover? Was there 1 sparkplug that appears totally different than the others? How much pressure do you think you were able to apply to the hand crank? Have you tried any of the suggestions given here to see if the engine will break loose? How badly worn is the rest of the tractor? Look for wear in the steering and the front spindles as well as the brake and clutch pedals. If you cannot fix the tractor yourself you will have more in the repair than the tractor is worth. I have a late model 12 volt Cub tractor, not lawnmower, that has a hydraulic lift and run great. It is worth only $2500 and is for sale should someone be interested. It comes with a belly mower. PS...you are certain the clutch is not stuck and the tranny is in gear? That will give the same symptoms.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Parts plus rebuild video at bottom of page, Eddie
http://www.ytmag.com/cgi-bin/store/model_parts.cgi?SearchArea=IH&&md=Cub&r=forum


----------

